# gehen in vs gehen zu



## Josemoncas

Hola, buenas,

soy algo nuevo en alemán y tengo dudas respecto a la utilización de *gehen in* y *gehen zu*. Es posible que la duda sea más general, y el problema sea que no conozco bien la diferencia entre estas dos preposiciones.

La cuestión es, ¿cuándo se usa gehen in y cuando gehen zu?

Por ejemplo: 

Ich gehe zur Universität.
Ich gehe ins Kino.

Estas dos frases sé que están bien porque las he escuchado/leido en un curso de alemán pero, ¿se podrían decir de la siguiente forma?

???
Ich gehe in die Universität.
Ich gehe zum Kino.
???

Si se pueden decir, ¿hay diferencia en el significado?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## gusfand

hola,
esto si que es dificil .. 
fijate que "Universität" y "Kino" tambien denominan edficios. Esto es la razon por la cual se puede hacer uso de
"gehen in" = ir dentro.
Pero no deduzcas que por eso "gehen in" acentua mas el traslado en sí:
ejemplo ..
- Ich gehe zur Schule
- Ich gehe in die Schule
los dos pueden significar perfectamente "soy alumno".
pero tambien .. referiendose al traslado:
- Ich gehe zur Schule = voy hacia el colegio
- Ich gehe in die Schule = voy al colegio [entrando]
Se puede decir ..
.. Ich gehe zur Arbeit (observa que "Arbeit" no es un edificio" y por lo tanto no se puede decir "Ich gehe in die Arbeit")
.. Ich gehe ins Büro (no se puede decir "Ich gehe zum Büro" si te refieres de ir a trabajar).

Tampoco se puede decir "Ich gehe zum Kino" si te refieres de ir a ver una pelicula.
Asi que realmente "Kino" y Universität" aunque los dos son edificion y los dos implican una actividad "ver pelicula/estudiar", linguisticamente son diferentes .. no se porque!!

Para no cometer errores te propongo de usar "gehen in" solo para lugares en los cuales se puede entrar y nunca para otras cosas (Arbeit, Arzt, Strand) y viceversa.


----------



## Josemoncas

Muchas gracias gusfand! 

La verdad que con los ejemplos que has puesto me ha quedado todo bastante más claro.

Un saludo!!


----------



## AlbinWorld

Sobre "in" vs. "zu" y sobre "von" vs. "aus" puse un post en mi blog, pero como aún no puedo poner URLs, te copio el contenido.

 				 Supongamos que vas al parque, pero no entras, solo miras desde fuera si está mujer con los niños.
 Ich gehe zum Park.
 Voy al parque.
 Supongamos que vas al parque, y entras para sentarte con tu mujer y ver jugar a los niños.
 Ich gehe ins Park.
 Voy al parque.
 Ahora supongamos que vienes del parque, y tu mujer no estaba.
 Ich komme von dem Park.
 Vengo del parque.
 Pero ahora supongamos que vienes del parque, y tu mujer si estaba.
 Ich komme aus dem Park.
 Vengo del parque.


----------



## Josemoncas

Hola AlbinWorld,

no entendí los ejemplos de VON y AUS...

Y otra cosa:

en el caso de la Universidad o el colegio, si vas a estudiar, lo lógico sería usar in y sin embargo se usa zu. ¿Son los únicos casos en los que pasa esto?

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Un saludo.


----------



## AlbinWorld

Pues, aplicando la misma lógica, otros ejemplos serían, si vas al teatro. Si vas para comprar entradas, en la ventanilla, podrías usar zu, pero si vas a entrar a ver un espectáculo sería in, análogamente, si vienes de comprar las entradas, utilizas von, y si vienes de ver el espectáculo, y por lo tanto has salido del recinto, utilizas aus. La cuestión es, si algo sale de otra cosa, por ejemplo, para decir bebo agua del vaso, se usa aus, porque el agua sale del vaso.
Respecto a las excepciones, esas que comentas son las únicas que conozco, o que ahora recuerde.


----------



## Josemoncas

Ahora si lo pillé 

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.


----------

